# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Máy cắt Laser Namson

## namsonvphn

Xin chào các bác,

Xin giới thiệu đến các bác dòng máy cắt CNC Laser do Namson sản xuất và lắp ráp tại Việt Nam. Sản phẩm sử dụng nguồn Laser từ SPI (UK), COHERENT (US), IPG (Germany)...đầu cắt của Raytools.
Sản phẩm bảo hành 24 tháng, hỗ trợ kỹ thuật 24/24, đặc biệt phụ tùng thay thế luôn luôn có sẵn. Khách hàng có thể đến văn phòng và nhà máy để kiểm chứng năng lực và phụ tùng, khách hàng có thể qua các đối tác sử dụng máy của Namson để tham chiếu và lắng nghe các đánh giá của họ.

Liên hệ em Phong 093 66 62 690

----------

bogiak01, htcpress

----------


## namsonvphn

Sản phẩm đã được các đối tác doanh nghiệp FDI tại Việt Nam tin dùng: Soltec, Asuzac, Osung Việt Nam...

----------


## lineage2

Thế nguồn laser hư bên bác có sữa được ko. Bên mình sài con 500w của TQ, hư nguồn phát laser phải đợi nó qua sữa chán thật.

----------


## namsonvphn

Bên em có sửa nguồn nhé bác. Trong thời gian bảo hành bên em đổi nguồn mới chứ k sửa chữa nhé.  Còn hết bảo hành thì tùy mức độ mà có thể sửa chữa hoặc bán nguồn mới thu mua lại nguồn cũ của khách.  :Cool:

----------


## namsonvphn

> Thế nguồn laser hư bên bác có sữa được ko. Bên mình sài con 500w của TQ, hư nguồn phát laser phải đợi nó qua sữa chán thật.


Rẻ mà lại thành đắt đấy bác ạ

----------


## kocaelifiks

Video rất hay.

----------

namsonvphn

----------


## namsonvphn

> Video rất hay.


Cảm ơn bác

----------


## namsonlaser

> Xin chào các bác,
> 
> Xin giới thiệu đến các bác dòng máy cắt CNC Laser do Namson sản xuất và lắp ráp tại Việt Nam. Sản phẩm sử dụng nguồn Laser từ SPI (UK), COHERENT (US), IPG (Germany)...đầu cắt của Raytools.
> Sản phẩm bảo hành 24 tháng, hỗ trợ kỹ thuật 24/24, đặc biệt phụ tùng thay thế luôn luôn có sẵn. Khách hàng có thể đến văn phòng và nhà máy để kiểm chứng năng lực và phụ tùng, khách hàng có thể qua các đối tác sử dụng máy của Namson để tham chiếu và lắng nghe các đánh giá của họ.
> 
> Liên hệ em Phong 093 66 62 690


Sản phẩm bạn đang nói có phải máy này đúng không: http://namson.com.vn/san-pham/san-pham-theo-danh-muc/may-khac-laser-nam-son/may-cat-laser-namson-powercut-s1530-dc.html

----------

namsonvphn

----------


## namsonvphn

> Sản phẩm bạn đang nói có phải máy này đúng không: http://namson.com.vn/san-pham/san-pham-theo-danh-muc/may-khac-laser-nam-son/may-cat-laser-namson-powercut-s1530-dc.html


Dạ đúng rồi bác ạ

----------


## namsonvphn

Mời các bác tham khảo thêm video cắt nhôm 4mm

----------

CKD

----------


## namsonlaser

> Mời các bác tham khảo thêm video cắt nhôm 4mm


Cắt trên nhôm thì thì cần chú ý đến vấn đề tia phản xạ ngược à nhen : http://namson.com.vn/thong-tin-su-ki...khac-phuc.html

----------


## CKD

@namsonlaser + namsonvphn
2 bạn cùng một sân namson. Đừng vừa đánh trống vừa thổi kèn nữa.
Không hay đâu ạ.

----------

Fusionvie

----------


## namsonvphn

Một bác người nước ngoài mua máy cắt laze của TQ và cái kết đắng là bị tụi TQ cho ăn thịt lừa. Máy laze nhưng nó là máy plasma gắn đầu laze  :Smile: 
Bác này và nhiều người trong nhóm của bác này mua tại TQ đa phần đều bị ăn thịt lừa như vậy  :Smile:

----------

